# Friendly DIY yards Aberdeen



## Flyingfree (1 November 2015)

Hello,

I'm on the lookout for a friendly!! Yard in Aberdeen that does DIY for 2 geldings. Must have 2 stables, minimum of outdoor arena with lights, and good hacking on the door step as my friends horse  I don't think would be too good on roads. Both are currently stabled just now for the winter at night, but both out 24/7 in the summer, although do come in if its really bad. Being close enough for me to hack to to a competition yard would be a bonus, or if there are people who already compete and would be willing to take me out with them for fuel £'s would be a plus, but not essential. We both stay in the city and drive, but nothing too far out. 2 honest, reliable individuals who are tidy, and do share of poo picking etc. must be able to accept one very well behaved dog. 

Does anyone have any recommendations?  would either be looking to move now or in the spring time.


----------



## Spook (7 November 2015)

Where exactly do you want to be???? Is Kincardine O'Neil any good?? I have a friend looking to take 2 liveries.... it fits your requirements.


----------



## spookypony (7 November 2015)

There is a small yard with 3 stables with a 15x40 school, 5 acres, and direct access to Kirkhill forest that I think is still up for grabs. Can pm details if that sounds of interest? It's quite close to Fountain, but I'm not sure how feasible hacking there would be.


----------



## BexMc (9 November 2015)

Sunnyside livery stables in Cults. Indoor school, outdoor school and great hacking. X


----------



## Ashy (11 November 2015)

This may be too far for you if you stay in the city but perhaps worth a look?: https://www.facebook.com/SaddlersMews/?fref=ts    15mins north of Dyce?


----------

